# [PC-BSD] Boot x64 dvd-iso from GRUB2 on UEFI system



## bobsarkar (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

This is about installing PC-BSD, and I postedon their forum but had no response. Sensing that PC-BSD is *F*reeBSD at heart, I do a repost here.

I have a _UEFI_ system with _GRUB_2 installed. I can't boot from anything else other than the _GRUB_2 installed on hd0. So I download the PCBSD-9.1-DVD-x64.iso, put it into a location accessible by _GRUB_2 and boot. I try out these commands in the _GRUB_2 terminal (derived from here):


```
grub> insmod ufs2
grub> loopback loop0 (hd0,gpt4)/PCBSD-9.1-DVD-x64.iso
grub> kfreebsd (loop0)/boot/loader
grub> boot
```

And it fails! I have tried several varieties of the kfreebsd kFreeBSD (/boot/kernel, /boot/boot0, ...) line but all of them fail. What does it do? Why _are_ there so many boot loaders?

I tried the chainloader thing but that too fails (map: unknown command).

Any help?
Reply With Quote


----------

